# natural medicine for anxiety



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried natural medicine or homeopathic medicine for general anxiety/social anxiety? It could be teas, supplements, essential oils, homeopathic pellets. 

Please let me know what you tried and if it helped.


----------



## wasteddawn (Sep 7, 2012)

The only thing I've ever tried is Damiana, which made me very moody and irritable.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

blue lotus or trà sen(Vietnamese lotus green tea) is wonderful, it induces an extremely pleasant calm clarity. California poppy in vaporizer is nice too


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Billius said:


> blue lotus or trà sen(Vietnamese lotus green tea) is wonderful, it induces an extremely pleasant calm clarity. California poppy in vaporizer is nice too


Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## rayantrifoli (Sep 10, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Has anyone ever tried natural medicine or homeopathic medicine for general anxiety/social anxiety? It could be teas, supplements, essential oils, homeopathic pellets.
> 
> Please let me know what you tried and if it helped.


You can take 1 cup of verbena before sleeping !! it works with me when i have stress !!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Kava leaves

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kava


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Nature Sunshine's products seem to help. Chinese stress relief, Mood elevator, Liver cleanse, Nerve control, Parsely, Nervous fatigue...

Check it out http://www.naturessunshine.com/us/shop/ 

Dr.Mary also uses these to fight fears: http://www.ocd-free.org/

You can test your myelin and adrenal levels and ask her wich herbs to take


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Royals said:


> Nature Sunshine's products seem to help. Chinese stress relief, Mood elevator, Liver cleanse, Nerve control, Parsely, Nervous fatigue...
> 
> Check it out http://www.naturessunshine.com/us/shop/
> 
> ...


Very helpful! Thank you! 
Dr. Mary has a very interesting take on OCD and anxiety! I need to try out her stuff.


----------

